# Musicians Wanted Crosby Texas



## rst737 (Nov 20, 2017)

Looking for people to play music with that live in the Crosby Texas area. I only want to play for personal enjoyment. I like to improv jam any style of music. Send me a private message if you are interested. 




 I


----------

